# Playing with toys is hard work!



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Zazu is finally exploring the toys at the base of his cage except he's terrified of touching the base or being on the floor or bench top surface etc. He only feels safe up high on his perch or sitting on me!

Here's a short video of how his playtime goes! He can't fly yet as his wings were clipped when I got him so everything is such an effort at the moment for the poor little thing. I'm so glad he's finally starting to explore the base of his cage though as he just LOVES to play and chew things but unfortunately when he chews his hanging toys to pieces and his branches they fall to the base and up until now he would just go 'okay that's that then.....hmmmm what now?' and then screech at me!  Lol :001_rolleyes:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Zazu is beautiful and he is so clever to. You can teach him lots of tricks. But why do you have his cage in the dark.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Niamh, 

Zazu is absolutely gorgeous and so cute! His antics made me break into a big smile this morning  

He makes me want to get a plane ticket to NSW, if you know what I mean...:undwech: :spy: :driving: 

Thank you for sharing your cute boy with us, it's lovely to see him


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great that your Zazu is such a playful boy!  Surely the toys at the bottom of the cage will continue to tempt him into fully exploring the cage's floor and feeling comfortable while doing so.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

LynandIndigo said:


> Zazu is beautiful and he is so clever to. You can teach him lots of tricks. But why do you have his cage in the dark.


That's just the angle of the camera - the hallway at the other side is dark because the lights are off but the room we were in had the sun shining through


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

zazu is so beautiful thanks so much for the photos and video.he's talented indeed.blessings and hi zazu.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Playing*

He is a handsome youngster. If I were younger , between you and Ana and 
and DebI could be tempted to have one. Budgies are noisey enough and they are relatively quiet even in a small flock. So maybe next life time. I will enjoy ZaZu for now. Thanks for sharing. Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

What a cute little young man ! Does he know mom spies on him with the video camera?


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

He is such a cute little boy. I am sure he will get used to playing with his toys at the bottom of the cage.


----------



## EEWinters (Apr 10, 2016)

I used to have a female Quaker parrot, named Ducky. She was technically my dads but she lived in my room and I had to care for her. We used to walk around town together in the summer (when I had her wings clipped) 
She was sooooo mean! I still have a scar on my hand from the chunk she took off. She only liked me and my dad, but I always had to get her out of her cage for him. Lol
We lost her when she flew out the door one day. Up up into a big tree. Maybe she joined the colony of Quakers in Portland. 

I love looking at them. Zazu sure is handsome and seems super sweet! 


Animal enthusiast, miniaturist, artisan specializing in animal figures.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Super cute!!!


----------

